# Jeff Gordon Test Drive



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I could not stop laughing


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

That was pretty awesome!!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The "salesman" is an actor, Gordon wasn't driving, and it was not the car shown being driven away from the dealership.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> The "salesman" is an actor, Gordon wasn't driving, and it was not the car shown being driven away from the dealership.


They didn't even make the Camaro in 2009.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, very fake.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/advertisements/jeffgordon.asp


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

First I learned that reality TV is a fake. Now you tell me reality commercials are fake, too?

Next you'll tell me that my life is a fraud.

No...wait...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> First I learned that reality TV is a fake. Now you tell me reality commercials are fake, too?
> 
> Next you'll tell me that my life is a fraud.
> 
> No...wait...


I find great irony in the fact that the most real reality show on TV is Joe Schmo.....a fake reality show.


----------

